# What to do in Santa Lucia?



## calgarygary (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't help you with the snorkling question but we had the best tour in St. Lucia using Cosol Tours.  Very reasonable rates and saw a lot of the island.


----------



## riverside (Oct 27, 2008)

Beaches in St. Lucia are not known for the best snorkeling.  You would be better off doing that on another island.  We did the zipline tour when we were there in June and it was incredible.  I would also recommend Cosol Tour if you just want to see the sights on the island.  It's our favorite of all the islands.


----------



## Larry (Oct 27, 2008)

riverside said:


> Beaches in St. Lucia are not known for the best snorkeling.  You would be better off doing that on another island.  We did the zipline tour when we were there in June and it was incredible.  I would also recommend Cosol Tour if you just want to see the sights on the island.  It's our favorite of all the islands.




What is Cosol Tour? We are going to Windjammer in December and looking for recommendations of things to do as well as restaurants since we will not be taking the AI. Any other recommendations would be appreciated including a sailing tour around the island.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2008)

The original post was removed because it contained spam - the responses, which contained good Info.,  have been moved to this thread.


----------



## riverside (Oct 28, 2008)

For lots of ideas and tour companies in St. Lucia, visit www.cruisecritic.com
Go to ports and choose St. Lucia.  

Cosol is a tour company that has several choices.  They get high marks on cruise critic.  We went with Serenity Tours and enjoyed it but we had to fight to get what we were told we would get with the tour.  They did finally make us  happy but it took some of the pleasure out of the day to have to argue with them about it. 

If you're not renting a car you will have a hard time visiting other restaurants.  You can walk to the restaurant at the resort next door.  We haven't been there in a couple of years so not sure whether they still do their buffet but it sounded good.  Taxis are not cheap.  You can still eat at Windjammer without going all-inclusive which is what we did.  I would also suggest asking the taxi driver to stop at a grocery store on the way.  We took a taxi to Rodney Bay to eat there one day but we felt the food was better at Windjammer so ate the rest of our meals there.  

I hope you enjoy Windjammer.  It's our favorite resort in the Caribbean and St. Lucia is beautiful.


----------



## NJDave (Oct 28, 2008)

We took the Consol Tour in St Lucia and would highly recommend it.


----------



## Larry (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks I will look into the Consol Tour when we get to St. Lucia


----------



## calgarygary (Nov 4, 2008)

We did Cosol Tours when we cruised the Caribbean back in March.  They picked us up at the dock, provided 2 light snacks during the day and lots of punch and Piton beer.  We visited a few small towns, spent time at a volcano (looked more like a hot/mud springs), waterfall and my favourite - about an hour at the Jalousie Plantation resort which is located between the Pitons - an amazing setting.  Total cost of tour was $50/person + grat. and it lasted apx. 6 hours.


----------



## NJDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Larry said:


> Thanks I will look into the Consol Tour when we get to St. Lucia



You should make reservations prior to arriving.  I emailed them while I was on the cruise.  They collected the fee at the end of the tour.


----------



## calgarygary (Nov 6, 2008)

NJDave said:


> We took the Consol Tour in St Lucia and would highly recommend it.



NJDave, did you mean Cosol Tours?  I did a lot of research before our cruise and never came across Consol Tours.


----------



## agentyumi (Nov 26, 2008)

Early last year my family had experienced cosol tour.  That was my father’s gift for my mom.  We had the most fantastic day of the entire cruise touring with cosol. We had a great deal, ate all kinds of yummy food, and really fell in love with the striking island because of a tour offered by people filled with delight and pride for St. Lucia.  I definitely recommend this tour!


----------



## NJDave (Nov 28, 2008)

calgarygary said:


> NJDave, did you mean Cosol Tours?  I did a lot of research before our cruise and never came across Consol Tours.



Yes, I meant to type "Cosol tours".


----------

